# Weißfisch



## Buby96 (7. August 2010)

könntet ihr mir bitte ma erklären was weißfische sind 

ich meine was Salmoniden fried und raubfische sind weiss ich 
aba was sind in teufels nahmen weißfisch
(ihr müsst mich verstehen ich bin erst 14)


----------



## LeineAngler93 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Weißfisch*

Klick Klack


----------



## SchreckenDerMeere (7. August 2010)

*AW: Weißfisch*

kleine wertlose fische,welche meist als köder verwendet werden...


----------



## LeineAngler93 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Weißfisch*

Kein Fisch ist wertlos #q


----------



## SchreckenDerMeere (7. August 2010)

*AW: Weißfisch*

ja so mein ich das auch nich, aber in der liste der wertvollen fische steht er wohl nicht^^


----------



## allrounder13 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Weißfisch*

Weißfische sind kleinere Friedfische aber auch Brassen und Rotaugen und sowas.

Mfg Luki


----------



## DerStipper (8. August 2010)

*AW: Weißfisch*



SchreckenDerMeere schrieb:


> kleine wertlose fische,welche meist als köder verwendet werden...



So ein Schwachsinn. Weißfische schmecken auch sehr gut. Wenn du diese Fische nicht zu schätzen weißt, dann behalt das für dich...:v


----------



## barschkönig (8. August 2010)

*AW: Weißfisch*



SchreckenDerMeere schrieb:


> kleine wertlose fische,welche meist als köder verwendet werden...


 
Hast du langeweile?
Wenn du Fische als Wertlos empfindest solltest du nicht mehr angeln gehen und dir ein neues Hobby suchen!#d


----------



## Andal (8. August 2010)

*AW: Weißfisch*

...wertloser Angler!?


----------



## Magnumwerfer (8. August 2010)

*AW: Weißfisch*

Mein Gott nein, jetzt hört doch mal auf hier, steinigen ist nicht mehr Zeitgemäß, das ist noch ein Kind.


----------



## Knigge007 (8. August 2010)

*AW: Weißfisch*



SchreckenDerMeere schrieb:


> ja so mein ich das auch nich, aber in der liste der wertvollen fische steht er wohl nicht^^



Du hast keine Ahnung wenn du einmal Fischküchle von diesen wertlosen Fischen gegessen hast wirst dich bis in Himmel schämen für die Aussage....

Mit das geilste was ich jemals gegessen haben waren eben diese wiederlichen Döbel, Rotaugen und Rotfedern..... verpampt mit Rauchsalz, Wasabi frischen Kräutern und Co - einfach der absolute Knaller !


----------



## Magnumwerfer (8. August 2010)

*AW: Weißfisch*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Du hast keine Ahnung wenn du einmal Fischküchle von diesen wertlosen Fischen gegessen hast wirst dich bis in Himmel schämen für die Aussage....
> 
> Mit das geilste was ich jemals gegessen haben waren eben diese wiederlichen Döbel, Rotaugen und Rotfedern..... verpampt mit Rauchsalz, Wasabi frischen Kräutern und Co - einfach der absolute Knaller !


 
Übertreib mal nicht, ein Zander, Dorsch oder eine Forelle ist alle mal besser.#q


----------



## FisherMan66 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Weißfisch*



Magnumwerfer schrieb:


> Übertreib mal nicht, ein Zander, Dorsch oder eine Forelle ist alle mal besser.#q


 
Dorsch --> sehr lecker
Zander --> sehr lecker
Forelle --> na ja - gibt besseres - Saibling z.B. und wenn dann nur Wildfänge - Puff-Fische sind ähnlich, als würdest Du bei McRonald (oder so) ein Gourmet-Menu verlangen.

So wie Du schreibst, wirst Du wohl noch nie Weißfisch auf schmackhafte Art zubereitet haben. Du Armer, Du weißt gar nicht, was Dir entgeht.

Bei Deiner Aufzählung hast Du übrigens den Flußbarsch vergessen.


----------



## Magnumwerfer (9. August 2010)

*AW: Weißfisch*

Ich weiß wirklich nicht wie Du zu der Aussage kommst, ich hätte noch nie Weißfisch auf schmackhafte Art zubereitet, worum es mir geht, ich mag es einfach nicht wenn etliche Leute über ein Kind herziehen, welches eine nicht mal gänzlich falsche Aussage getroffen hat. Die Aufzählung sollte auch sicherlich nicht vollständig sein, sonst wäre die Liste wohl wesentlich länger.

Petri Heil!#h



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Dorsch --> sehr lecker
> Zander --> sehr lecker
> Forelle --> na ja - gibt besseres - Saibling z.B. und wenn dann nur Wildfänge - Puff-Fische sind ähnlich, als würdest Du bei McRonald (oder so) ein Gourmet-Menu verlangen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Andal (9. August 2010)

*AW: Weißfisch*



Magnumwerfer schrieb:


> ich mag es einfach nicht wenn etliche Leute über ein Kind herziehen, welches eine nicht mal gänzlich falsche Aussage getroffen hat.
> 
> Petri Heil!#h



Nicht das Kind, sondern die sogar prinzipiell falsche Aussage steht in der Kritik. Kein Fisch, weil ein Lebewesen, steht in seiner Wertigkeit über, oder unter anderen Fischen. Noch nicht mal die Grundeln im Rhein, denn die haben ja keine Schuld, dass der RMD gebaut wurde!


----------



## Magnumwerfer (9. August 2010)

*AW: Weißfisch*

Upps EDITH sagt:




SchreckenDerMeere schrieb:


> kleine wertlose fische,welche meist als köder verwendet werden...


Das ist seine Aussage!




LeineAngler93 schrieb:


> Kein Fisch ist wertlos


Dann kam die Schelte.




SchreckenDerMeere schrieb:


> ja so mein ich das auch nich, aber in der liste der wertvollen fische steht er wohl nicht^^


Daraufhin direkt seine Erklärung.




allrounder13 schrieb:


> Weißfische sind kleinere Friedfische aber auch Brassen und Rotaugen und sowas.





allrounder13 schrieb:


> Mfg Luki


Hier dann eine gute Erklärung auf die man hätte aufbauen können, doch es kamen nur noch vom Rest der Truppe Pöbeleien, die es nicht wert sind gelesen zu werden. Der Rest der Truppe reitet nur auf das Wort Wertvoll rum.

Doch niemand macht sich die Mühe es ihm zu erklären. Er hat sich halt nur falsch Ausgedrückt. Sorry, das kann schon mal passieren.


So hier ist eine Seite die Friedfische in Deutschland auflistet.

http://www.lsfv-sh.de/friedfischarten/friedfische-in-deutschland.html


----------



## FisherMan66 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Weißfisch*

_Dorsch --> sehr lecker
Zander --> sehr lecker
Forelle  --> na ja - gibt besseres - Saibling z.B. und wenn dann nur  Wildfänge - Puff-Fische sind ähnlich, als würdest Du bei McRonald (oder  so) ein Gourmet-Menu verlangen.

So wie Du schreibst, wirst Du wohl noch nie Weißfisch auf schmackhafte  Art zubereitet haben. Du Armer, Du weißt gar nicht, was Dir entgeht.__

Bei Deiner Aufzählung hast Du übrigens den Fluß_ _Barsch_     vergessen.

Was ist Dir denn für ne Laus über die Leber gelaufen, dass Du auf meinen Post derart ungehalten antwortest:


Magnumwerfer schrieb:


> Ich  weiß wirklich nicht wie Du zu der Aussage kommst, ich hätte noch nie  Weißfisch auf schmackhafte Art zubereitet, worum es mir geht, ich mag es  einfach nicht wenn etliche Leute über ein Kind herziehen, welches eine  nicht mal gänzlich falsche Aussage getroffen hat. Die Aufzählung sollte  auch sicherlich nicht vollständig sein, sonst wäre die Liste wohl  wesentlich länger.
> 
> Petri Heil!#h



Hab ich Dich irgendwo persönlich angegriffen?
Habe ich den TE für seine unglückliche Aussage versucht zurechtzuweisen?

Anstatt die anderen Poster maßregeln zu wollen, hättest Du doch gleich mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen können und eine plausible Erklärung für den TE geliefert.
Der gepostete Link nennt zwar brav die  Friedfischarten, aber er sagt nichts zu "Weißfischen" und schon gar nichts dazu, warum die Aussage des TE unglücklich war, einen Fisch, bzw. eine Kreatur als wertlos zu bezeichen.


----------



## Sneep (11. August 2010)

*AW: Weißfisch*

Hallo,

ich glaube eine Definition haben wir immer noch nicht.

Das ist auch schwierig, weil unter dem Begriff Weißfisch jeder etwas anderes versteht.
Der Begriff stammt  noch aus einer Zeit, als man Fische in wertvolle und nicht so wertvolle Arten unterschied

Weißfische sind grundsätzlich Cypriniden, also Karpfenartige.
Und zwar die Cypriniden, die wenig wert waren.

Das war der Fisch fürs Volk.

Wobei niemand genau sagen kann, welche Art im einzelnen dazugehört.

Also als Weißfisch werden alle weniger wertvollen Cypriniden bezeichnet.

Bevor jetzt wieder ein Kreuzzug beginnt, möchte ich ausdrücklich versichern, dass ich alle Fische gleich lieb habe und mich schon jetzt für den Begriff "weniger wertvoll" entschuldige.


SNeeP


----------



## Magnumwerfer (11. August 2010)

*AW: Weißfisch*

Ich habe sogar meine Windschutzscheibe lieb...die mich vor der darauf klebenden Fliege schützte))


----------



## MG-Fan_NRW (19. August 2010)

*AW: Weißfisch*

weißfische sind rotaugen und sowas
köderfische


----------

